# New Member - First Post



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello. I've just registered and I'm looking forward to participating, learning and sharing information with the other members. I live in Garland, Texas (DFW area) and I'm a member of GTOAA, although not yet affilliated with any local or regional club. I've had my new GTO for a little over two months and I participate in local shows every weekend. I also attended the GTOAA Nationals this year in St. Louis, where I met several great people from Salt Lake City, Albuquerque and Indianapolis. I've already made my hotel reservations for next year's event in Louisville, KY. Just wanted to say, "Hi", and share a little bit about myself. :seeya:


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard... You'll find a lot of info here.


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks. BTW, what are those things pictured in your avatar?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

No Kid said:


> Thanks. BTW, what are those things pictured in your avatar?


Come on man!!!! You must be too young to remember, or have never watched the truly classic series "Dr. Who"


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I'm definitely not too young and I have watched one or two of the Dr. Who episodes - a long time ago. I wasn't an avid watcher. So, just exactly what are those "things" from the Dr. Who series?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Its a Dalek!! A robot you would rather not encounter in a dark alley.


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Its a Dalek!! A robot you would rather not encounter in a dark alley.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Bob, welcome to the forum! :seeya:


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey NoKid, Sorry for not responding, I was away on vacation so I never got to see what was going on... My Grampa just turned 76 so we had a big arty: party..... Two bands and lots of food..... 

JMVorbeck, is that picture from:

WWW..BBC.CO.UK/DOCTORWHO/GAMES/INDEX.SHTML

My wife spends a lot of time playing that game...

I was wondering if anyone would be asking what our avatar was...


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

anmracing said:


> Hey NoKid, Sorry for not responding, I was away on vacation so I never got to see what was going on... My Grampa just turned 76 so we had a big arty: party..... Two bands and lots of food.....
> 
> JMVorbeck, is that picture from:
> 
> ...


np sounds like you must have had a real bash that's great.


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hey Bob, welcome to the forum! :seeya:


Thanks. BTW, I'll be scheduling a warranty visit for the car at Sewell to get the rear main seal leak checked out/repaired. As part of their service, they supply free loaner cars, which is something I'll need since my car will probably be there for at least two days.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

A leak already???? :confused Good luck with it.... Let us know what they tell you. We like all the info we can get....

I think I put the wrong website: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

anmracing said:


> A leak already???? :confused Good luck with it.... Let us know what they tell you. We like all the info we can get....
> 
> I think I put the wrong website: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/


Yes, unfortunately, a leak already. I've had the car for about 2.5 months and I've got about 5,400 miles on it. I had the oil changed for the second time last Tuesday after work and the guy had me take a look at what appeared to be a "little seepage". Last Friday I had some other work done at Alan Young Pontiac (CAGS eliminator, K&N CAI, Royal Purple trans fluid, Royal Purple diff fluid) and I asked them for their opinion. They said it looked like a rear main seal leak to them. So, it's back to the dealer of origin for repairs. This is my first problem, other than some minor cosmetic items that have already been corrected.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sure Sewell will take care of you, I hope you can make it to the gtg this Saturday. :cheers


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm sure Sewell will take care of you, I hope you can make it to the gtg this Saturday. :cheers


If this Saturday's GTG is going to be at the regular time, 11 to 2, I won't be able to make it. Next month shouldn't be a problem, though. Also, later this month I'm planning to enter the car in some shows over there on your side of town - Ft. Worth and South Arlington. I'll let you know the exact dates and times. Maybe we can get a group of Goats together for the show or meet somewhere afterwards.

Yeah, I got a call from the service drive manager at Sewell. He left me a message saying he is trying to locate a loaner car and will call me back as soon as he has one confirmed. So, I'm just waiting on that to take it in. I'll let you know how it goes.

Talk to you soon. Take care.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

anmracing said:


> Hey NoKid, Sorry for not responding, I was away on vacation so I never got to see what was going on... My Grampa just turned 76 so we had a big arty: party..... Two bands and lots of food.....
> 
> JMVorbeck, is that picture from:
> 
> ...


Yes http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/episodes/dalek.shtml


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No Kid said:


> If this Saturday's GTG is going to be at the regular time, 11 to 2, I won't be able to make it. Next month shouldn't be a problem, though. Also, later this month I'm planning to enter the car in some shows over there on your side of town - Ft. Worth and South Arlington. I'll let you know the exact dates and times. Maybe we can get a group of Goats together for the show or meet somewhere afterwards.
> 
> Yeah, I got a call from the service drive manager at Sewell. He left me a message saying he is trying to locate a loaner car and will call me back as soon as he has one confirmed. So, I'm just waiting on that to take it in. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Talk to you soon. Take care.


Yeah, unfortunately it is going to be at the regular time. I may be hosting the Dallas/Ft.Worth cluster program location for GTPrix and everyone getting it done! If so it will be on the 27th of this month and so far there is going to be about 25 GTO's there!!! I'd love to see you there! 
Steve A. :cheers


----------



## No Kid (Aug 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it is going to be at the regular time. I may be hosting the Dallas/Ft.Worth cluster program location for GTPrix and everyone getting it done! If so it will be on the 27th of this month and so far there is going to be about 25 GTO's there!!! I'd love to see you there!
> Steve A. :cheers


I dropped the car off at Sewell this morning at 7:30am. I'm now driving a silver Olds Alero coupe with just over 30K on the odometer. I'm hoping they'll be able to get the car fixed and ready for me to pick up by end of day tomorrow.

Regarding the 27th, I'll send you a PM.

See you soon.


----------

